# Should we still go? [Coconut Palms Beach Resort II]



## silentg (Oct 16, 2016)

I inquired about the status of the next exchange we have in New Smyrna Beach here is what the resort told me Friday

Good morning,

We did want to update you on the Coconut Palms Beach Resort II. The majority of the resort is reopening starting today. There are several units in need of repairs, but we anticipate these repairs being complete by the end of the month. Your November 13th stay should not be impacted.

Best regards, 

The VacationCondos.com Team
Since we don't live too far away we may go see how it is, that is if the roads are open in the area. Any thoughts?
Silentg


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 22, 2016)

As you know I own in Daytona Beach Shores, a little to the north.  My resort opened the Monday after the storm without the use of the pool. Two doors away the Bluegreen resort will be closed through 11/30.

The area was hit hard but it seem the damage differs from resort to resort. I would suggest calling the front desk and just talk about it with whoever answers.

Do they have a FaceBook page you could check on?


----------



## silentg (Oct 22, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> As you know I own in Daytona Beach Shores, a little to the north.  My resort opened the Monday after the storm without the use of the pool. Two doors away the Bluegreen resort will be closed through 11/30.
> 
> The area was hit hard but it seem the damage differs from resort to resort. I would suggest calling the front desk and just talk about it with whoever answers.
> 
> Do they have a FaceBook page you could check on?



I did call and talked to them they said it should be ok when we arrive. Good news I have someone interested in taking my summer bay! 
Terry


----------



## patjohn (Oct 23, 2016)

Oceans East resort in Ormond Beach is closed for now due to roof damage. I was sent a letter from the resort advising that my week 3 will not be available and they have no opening date as of now. I'd like to hear from any other owners out there.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 24, 2016)

patjohn said:


> Oceans East resort in Ormond Beach is closed for now due to roof damage. I was sent a letter from the resort advising that my week 3 will not be available and they have no opening date as of now. I'd like to hear from any other owners out there.



You should really start a new thread looking for news on this resort.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 24, 2016)

silentg said:


> . Good news I have someone interested in taking my summer bay!
> Terry



Let me know once it closes to see if they want mine.:whoopie:

I keep going back and forth on keeping it.  I put it up to give away then take it down when I get my four exchanges for the one week I own.


----------

